# Worming



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

So, I seen evidence of round worms in one of the chickens which indicates a heavy load. I want to try the Piperazine first and follow up with Ivermectin in 7 to 10 days. My question is does anyone know if young chicks can have the Piperazine? I have everyone together, broody moms, roosters & the chicks so the chicks would need to drink the same water. Ages range from a few days to a few weeks. I am not concerned about the Ivermectin because I will be applying that topically to the older birds.
Since there apparently is a heavy load, that is why I want to do the Piperazine first because killing too many worms all at once with the Ivermectin can be harmful.
Thanks for any input you might have on this!


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

Try diamaticus earth also known as DE. make sure its food grade. sprinkle in their food. very safe and natural. you can also sprinkle it on them for mites etc. look it up on computer for info but you can find it in some feed stores. just make sure its food grade.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Piparazine should be fine for all sizes, and ages. Be careful to get your ivomec dose correct as it does cross the blood brain barrier.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I know Wazine 17 is good for all ages, I've used it for years.. Add a bit to water and it works really good.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Not the question you ask but ... something to think about.

On a side note: Prevention ... 

Feed the chickens a few pumpkins/squash each week, just bust the pumpkins open and let them have at it... 

Also you can go with apple cidar vinegar in the water, 2 percent ratio for a 3 to 5 days each month.

Garlic, grind up and add to feed or you could use a tincture in the water...


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I also provide charcoal, for internal parasite preventative and it aids in digestion. Like other things they know when the need it, and will seek it out, only use the hardwood lump (natural) charcoal, not store bought kingsford processed briquettes. After a bonfire I grab a couple logs that are charred on one end and I hang em up with a piece of wire where they can peck at it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes I remember the charcoal. You just mentioned that recently.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I used to use the ACV weekly but had been told it can have a diuretic effect so I stop using it during the summer. I guess that could be why I had never had problems with worms until now!
Thanks Energyvet, I only use the Ivermectin on my guys that are 4 months and older and I put 2 to 3 drops on their neck for the silkies depending on size and 4 to 5 drops for my bigger girls.


----------

